

Verizon to Buy Vodafone - Now the Largest Carrier in the World - flavmartins
http://allthingsd.com/20130901/vodafone-verizon-agree-on-130-billion-deal/

======
mthomas
The title is misleading. Verizon is buying out Vodafone's part of Verizon
Wireless. Verizon Wireless is owned 55/45 by Verizon and Vodafone.

